# unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!



## katja (22. Juli 2008)

hallo an alle!  

da diese netten tierchen seit längerer zeit die mit abstand zahlreichsten lebewesen in meinem mini sind :evil , wollte ich mal wissen, ob das noch jemand toppen kann!

sie machen vor fast keiner pflanze halt und die ameisen können schon übers wasser gehen, schön von einem befallenen schwimmfarnblatt zum anderen!! :crazy 

bin gespannt auf eure "zuchterfolge", aber schaut euch das dilemma bei mir mal an........ 

es ist zum


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

Servus Katja

Ich kann zwar deine Bilder mit Läusen nicht toppen  

Aber auf dem Foto siehst du die Gegenmaßnahmen ........
 
........ Marienkäfer !!!!!
Noch zu sehen: unten am Foto eine Laus ......
..... und die "Melkerin" .

Leider mußt da durch  , denn Insektizide oder auch Schmierseifegemisch  verbieten sich am Teich  .


----------



## unicorn (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

das ist ja grauenvoll!
lass dich mal trösten  

versuch einfach viele Marienkäfer zu sammeln und darauf zu setzen - vielleicht hast du ja Glück.

und gegen die Ameisen nehme ich immer Backpulver - das müßte doch im Teich auch gehen oder?


----------



## robsig12 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> hallo an alle!
> 
> da diese netten tierchen seit längerer zeit die mit abstand zahlreichsten lebewesen in meinem mini sind :evil , wollte ich mal wissen, ob das noch jemand toppen kann!
> 
> ...



Hallo Katja,

ist wohl schwer zu topen.

Ich habe gelegentlich auch ein paar Läuse an meinen __ Schwertlilien. Diese spritze ich mit dem Schlauch in den Teich. Meine __ Moderlieschen lieben diese Abwechslung im Futterbereich....


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

Hallo Katja,

und herzliches Beileid. Toppen kann ich es in der Menge (zum Glück) nicht - aber an Kuriosität vielleicht. 

Ich hatte nämlich die Blattläuse an einer fleischfressenden Pflanze:
Foto 

Liebe Grüße
Christine 

PS für Marco (Gul-Ash) : Der __ Sonnentau hat es trotz Nichteinsatz irgendwelcher Mittelchen hervorragend überstanden und blüht zur Zeit!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

Hallo Zusammen!



			
				robisg12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gelegentlich auch ein paar Läuse an meinen Schwertlilien. Diese spritze ich mit dem Schlauch in den Teich. Meine Moderlieschen lieben diese Abwechslung im Futterbereich....



Und warum bekommen meine Moderlieschen keine Blattläuse?

Weil ich keine habe.  

@ Katja

Hast Du jedes Jahr so viele oder ist das nur dieses Jahr?

.


----------



## katja (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

hallo ihr lieben mitfühlenden  

das war mir klar, dass das niemand toppen kann... 

@helmut: es war schon ein marienkäfer auf den seerosenblättern unterwegs, aber angesichts dieses vollen buffets hat er es wohl mit der angst zu tun bekommen....und dass ich NIX tun darf, weiß ich, sonst hätte ich es ja schon getan!  

@manuela: danke fürs trösten   ich bin schon immer am suchen, doch wenn ich einen marienkäfer finde und ihn vorsichtig auf den finger krabbeln lasse, fliegt er weg, noch bevor ich bei seinem essen bin....backpulver hätte ich genug da, ob das hier auch funktioniert? einfach ausstreuen oder wie? 

@robert: in den 400 l habe ich natürlich keine fische, die sich darüber freuen würden.... 

@christine: dir auch danke, der kuriositätenpreis gehört auf jeden fall dir!  

@volker: du kannst dir gern ein paar kilo von den kollegen abholen :evil 
jedes jahr...  also an unserem alten teich hatte ich das problem zumindest auf den seerosen auch schonmal heftig.....dieses becken hier ist ja neu, aber ich glaub es ist eh ein gutes blattlausjahr, was ich die auch schon so im restlichen garten hatte......


----------



## krieger (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

Hallo Katja,

ich habe meine Miniteiche erst eine Woche und kann Dir nur mit Erfahrung aus dem restlichen Garten dienen. Dort hilft eine Brennesselbrühe. Ich denke ohne Fischbesatz sollte das machbar sein.
Oder was denken die alten Hasen?
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ghul-Ash (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

Hi,
wie wärs denn wenn du dir Nützlinge gegen Schädlinge kaufst 

Auf www.goetzpflanzenzubehoer.de kriegst du 

7-Punkt-Marienkäfer gegen Blattläuse
Florfliege gegen Blattläuse, Thripse, Wollläuse
Gallmücken gegen Blattläuse
Schwebfliege gegen Blattläuse


Villt möchtest du sowas ja mal ausprobieren 

Greez,
marco


----------



## katja (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

hey marco,

danke für den link! was es nicht alles gibt!  

gut anhören tut sich das schon, aber ob es auf wasserpflanzen auch so gut klappt?

schonmal die ausbringung: ob die folie gut hält auf den seerosenblättern? bis die larven schön gewachsen sind, geht das blatt mit ihnen unter, weil es einfach "fertig" ist,
auf dem schwimmfarn oder der __ papageienfeder gehts gleich gar nicht  
und vor sonnenlicht schützen ist halt im freien auch recht schwierig....

die seite werd ich mir aber auf jeden fall abspeichern, für "normale" pflanzen! 

zu der idee mit der brennesselbrühe hat niemand einwände?


----------



## Eugen (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> zu der idee mit der brennesselbrühe hat niemand einwände?



Doch  

1. wird der Geruch der Brühe deinem feinen Näschen gar nicht gefallen.

2. gibt das eine vorzügliche Algennahrung

3. wird die Brühe im Wasser sehr schnell verdünnt bzw. von den Seerosenblättern schnell abgewaschen und damit wirkungslos.


----------



## katja (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> 1. wird der Geruch der Brühe deinem feinen Näschen gar nicht gefallen.



dagegen hätte ich wäscheklammern!  





			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> 2. gibt das eine vorzügliche Algennahrung




:shock :shock :shock  das is auch nicht besser als diese plage!  




			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> 3. wird die Brühe im Wasser sehr schnell verdünnt bzw. von den Seerosenblättern schnell abgewaschen und damit wirkungslos.




  das kann ich mir vorstellen......also nix mit biologischer kriegsführung...


----------



## Jürgen E (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

Hallo Katja,

ich denke, Brennesselbrühe wird wie Dünger in deinem Teich wirken.
Brennesseljauche nimmt man ja auch als Pflanzendünger.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen E (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

Hallo Katja,  die zweite Seite hatte ich noch nicht gelesen, deshalb die doppelte Antwort.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

Hallo Katja,

ich denke, Dein Problem ist die Brücke zwischen dem Uferrand und den Blättern/Pflanzen.
So kommen die Ameisen, wie Du selbst festgestellt hast, ganz wunderbar von A nach B und können ihrem Geschäft (Blattläuse züchten, melken, beschützen) ungehindert nachgehen.
Da würde ich als Marienkäfer auch schleunigst wieder abdüsen.  

Versuch die Ameisen auszusperren und die Blattläuse danach mehrfach abzubrausen.
Dann bastelst Du aus einer defekten Strumpfhose einen feinen Kescher und fischst sie ab.

Bei mir sieht es im/am Teich nicht so aus und sah es auch nie.
Von den Apfelbäumen im Vorgarten erwischte es auch immer genau die, an deren Fuß Ameisen hausten. :evil


----------



## unicorn (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

liebe Katja,
das Backpulver hilft nur gegen die Ameisen, leider nicht gegen Läuse.
Einfach auf die Viecher und Umgebung streuen - die schleppen das in ihr Nest, fressen es auch selber.
Da es dann gärt, blähen die sich wohl auf und *peng*
zugesehen hab ich da noch nicht aber weg waren sie jedesmal ;-)


----------



## flohkrebs (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

hallo!

tja...
Wir haben "an Land" (wo die Ameisen hinkommen) kaum Blattläuse -
dafür ist der ganze __ Rohrkolben voll damit :shock 
und da kommen garantiert keine Ameisen ran!

Bei mir hilft gegen die Blattläuse immer abwarten!  bis jetzt sind es immer nach einiger Zeit wieder weniger geworden..
das wünsch ich dir mal auch!  

liebe Grüsse!


----------



## katja (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

hallo ihr lieben!

@annett: tja, brücke abbauen  dafür müsste ich jede schwimmpflanze, die ja auch mal gern am rand hängt rausnehmen   und die langen seerosenstengel befördern das ein oder andere blatt auch mal an den rand, das wird also schwer werden....
abbrausen und einkeschern ist da schon eher eine idee  

backpulver werd ich mal ausstreuen, aber abwarten?? worauf?? dass die läuse alles ausgesaugt haben?


----------



## flohkrebs (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> backpulver werd ich mal ausstreuen, aber abwarten?? worauf?? dass die läuse alles ausgesaugt haben?



hallo!

nicht doch...

ich meinte, abwarten, bis sich die natürlichen Feinde der Blattlaus vermehrt haben    (und zu fressen beginnen....)
Das sind z.B. Marienkäfer und deren Larven, Schwebfliegenlarven, Florfliege plus Larve, Schlupfwespenlarven, Blattlausfliege, sowie diverse __ Käfer und __ Spinnen...
Ich hab unsere roten __ Libellen im Frühling auch Blattläuse fressen sehen!

Sonst kannst du ganz einfach auch Marienkäfer bestellen...

Aber bitte wozu das Backpulver?? 
Ich denke mal, daß das für´s Teichwasser nicht besonders gut ist.
Und gegen Blattläuse hilft es nicht.
Das einzige, was du damit erreichst ist, daß du es die Ameisen für leckeres Futter halten, in ihr Nest schleppen und an die Brut verfüttern. Ameisen explodieren dann innerlich, nicht sehr nett  
Ameisen sind wertvoller Teil des Ökosystems und nicht wirklich schädlich, daß sie die Blattläuse zum Melken ausgerechnet auf Wasserpflanzen schleppen, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.

also: Marienkäfer kaufen!
oder eben abwarten, bis sie mit ihren Kollegen von selber kommen.
Eine Planze stirbt nicht so schnell an Blattläusen! 
ich wünsch dir bald eine lausärmere Zeit!
liebe Grüsse!


----------



## rut49 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

Hallo, Katja,
da kann man(frau) ja nur  !
Würde dir sooo gerne einen Tipp geben, aber da bin ich überfragt. 
Ich ärgere mich über "Schmodder" auf der Oberfläche, aber das lasse ich jetzt lieber sein, denn im Verhältnis zu Deinem Problem ist das ja gar nichts.
Ich hoffe, daß irgendjemand noch einen Geheimtipp für Dich hat.
liebe Grüße   Regina


----------



## Albedo (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: unsere schönsten blattläusefotos!*

Hallo Katja,

ich weiss jetzt nicht wie dein Miniteich im ganzen und Detail aussieht, aber ich hätte da auch noch ein paar Ideen..

Ich hatte auch mal ein paar (Gott sei Dank nur wenige) Pflanzen mit Lausbefall im Teich.
Habe diese mit der Hand abgerieben und mit den Fingern zermalmt.
Dies ist anfangs vielleicht etwas ecklig, aber man gewöhnt sich daran und man kann sich abreagieren.  2 
Bei den Seerosen geht dies besonders einfach, da man das Blatt zwischen die Finger nimmt und alles fest abreiben kann, so fest das das Blatt noch heil bleibt, aber möglichst viele von den Viechern zu Grunde gehen.
Was schwer zugänglich ist mit Wasser abspritzen.

Zur Sicherheit alles rausfischen wie Annett es beschrieben hat, es könnten noch viele Jungtiere und Eier übrigleiben.
Es kann durchaus sein, das man dies mehrere Tage hindurch machen muss, man sollte aber einen rapiden Rückgang feststellen können, ansonsten hast du irgendwo einen Lieferanten, meist ja Ameisen wie hier schon beschrieben.

Dazu gibt es folgendes:

Um weiteres oder erneutes eindringen zu verhindern sollte man zunächst die näher Umgebung nach Lausbefall überprüfen und dagegen vorgehen.
Vielleicht gibt es in der Umgebung eine Lausbrutstätte?   

Und als Absperrung könnte man möglicherweise Insektenleim benutzen, den man um das Gefäss herum aufstreichen kann. Ameisen die dann hinauf wollen bleiben kleben und fertig.
Das ist aber so eine Sache, auch andere Tiere können daran kleben bleiben, kommt dann auf die Stelle an wo ma diesen Leim aufträgt.
Und Vorausgesetzt ist ein Gefäss, wo man eine klare Linie für den Insektenleim zur Verfügung hat, und natürlich die Grösse, also der notwendige Umfang für die Sperre.
Ich kenne deinen Teich nicht genau, daher sind das nur mal so Ideen und Vorschläge 

Grüße und viel Erfolg
Albert


----------

